# CPC Exam



## hannahgriffin (Oct 26, 2017)

I know there is a thread here somewhere, I am just having trouble finding it! What is allowed as far as marking in your books for the Exam and writing in the books? Thanks!


----------



## Lworsley (Oct 29, 2017)

I will be taking my exam for the third time next weekend. I would check out the AMCI videos on YouTube with Mrs. Jay. They have lots of videos for 2017 on all the sections. Look at the section that you had the most trouble on, for example my worst one was E and M, but I looked at all of the videos.  I would highly recommend it. Good luck! Lisa


----------



## michaelwarner (Nov 16, 2017)

*What you can write in books*

You can write whatever you like in your books. For the CPC exam, for example, you can and need to bring AMA Press CPT, ICD and HCPCS manuals. Inside the cover, anywhere in the margins, and on any of the blank or near blank pages, I suggest writing notes that are important to you. 
You are not allowed to slip any extra pages into your book. This also means you cannot write your notes on a piece of paper and tape or glue the page into your book. 
Be sure to watch the clock and not run out of time. If you find yourself stuck, circle the question in the exam book and finish the test. Then go back and spend time on the questions that you need more time for. 
Hope your test goes well.


----------



## keeshiavillar1205 (Dec 16, 2017)

*Retake for a 2nd time on 2018*

Hi everyone! 

I failed my 1st try on CPC exam and got only 62% last month (24-11-17) I am planning to retake the exam but I don't know if I still could use my 2017 books (CPT, ICD10, HCPCS) Can anyone confirm if I could still use my 3 books for next year 2018 CPC exam????

Thank you.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 17, 2017)

keeshiavillar1205 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I failed my 1st try on CPC exam and got only 62% last month (24-11-17) I am planning to retake the exam but I don't know if I still could use my 2017 books (CPT, ICD10, HCPCS) Can anyone confirm if I could still use my 3 books for next year 2018 CPC exam????
> 
> Thank you.




Can you? Yes
Should you? No

The test will be updated with any changes effective 1/1/18. You could be at a loss if the questions involve codes with changes, adds or deletions. Many people fail the exam by just a few questions so in my opinion (and AAPC's) its not worth the risk.

https://www.aapc.com/certification/faq.aspx:



> What Year's books should I use?
> 
> Since the code sets for each coding book are updated every year, it’s essential for coders to have the current year’s books/manuals to ensure accurate performance. Reporting wrong codes can lead to denied claim submissions and substantial penalization. It’s clearly very important to get an education on the annual code set updates and to obtain new code books every year.
> *
> All AAPC exams are based on the current calendar year’s code sets, so we strongly suggest you use the current year’s books. The previous calendar year’s books may be used on an exam, but you would be at obvious disadvantage doing so.* The upcoming year’s books are not allowed for exam use. The exams are updated every January for the new code sets. Examinees using their second attempt in the next calendar year will not be permitted to take the previous year's exam.


----------



## kellyB50 (Jan 17, 2018)

*Sorry to hear this*



keeshiavillar1205 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I failed my 1st try on CPC exam and got only 62% last month (24-11-17) I am planning to retake the exam but I don't know if I still could use my 2017 books (CPT, ICD10, HCPCS) Can anyone confirm if I could still use my 3 books for next year 2018 CPC exam????
> 
> Thank you.


You have to buy all new books. I failed as well. Just bought mine last month while they were on sale. There is much more added codes and there are now 6 I believe chest x-ray where there use to be 2. So the test all change as well as many more codes. I as well failed after a crappy teacher, but hired a great tutor. Just wasn't enough. I know my stuff I just can't think quick enough. I will pray for you and I that this year us the year to pass


----------



## exfrank@sentara.com (May 7, 2018)

*CPC Exam Study Guide through AAPC.*

Can anyone speak to whether or not the CPC exam study guide you can purchase on their website was helpful in preparing for this exam? I am taking it 6/23/18 and I am currently in the training classes for it through June, using the training guide, but was wondering if the Study guide for the exam that offers extra questions from AAPC on it would be even more helpful.  Just some feedback as to whether its worth buying. I will do it for sure if it's going to be helpful. Or is it redundant material that is in the training manual?  Thanks for any feedback Liz 
.


----------

